
TextDrive shuts down - Stratoscope
http://discuss.textdrive.com/
======
anthony_franco
Such a shame. I don't know about their latest iteration, but TextDrive used to
be one of the few hosting companies that hosted Rails applications. Back in
the Rails 0.10 days when many other hosting companies didn't even know what
Rails was.

For a while they were the official Rails hosting company and helped many of
the first Rails developers get their first sites up and running. It's a real
shame to see them shutdown.

~~~
jacquesct
What was an added bonus is in those days rails core members were providing
rails support on TextDrive.

------
odonnellryan
It's sad to see that happen to a company, but where can we find information
about what they did exactly, and where it went wrong?

~~~
billturner
I collected quite a few events that have happened in the last few months that
lead to today: [http://billturner.github.io/2014/02/28/whats-happened-to-
tex...](http://billturner.github.io/2014/02/28/whats-happened-to-textdrive/)

~~~
chimeracoder
That doesn't really seem to paint Joyent in a very favorable light.

IMHO, it wasn't a good idea for TextDrive to sell lifetime subscriptions, but
if Joyent knew that when they purchased TextDrive, they should have continued
to honor them.

~~~
foltz
TextDrive and Joyent were founded by the same people. Joyent continued to sell
"lifetime" plans after it consumed TextDrive.

Here's a screenshot ( [http://cl.ly/UFhp](http://cl.ly/UFhp) ) from one of
their lifetime offers. Of note: "How long will it last? As long as we exist."
At that point, early 2006, TextDrive was a Joyent company. Joyent still
exists.

------
opendomain
I paid for LIFETIME hosting. The biggest reason I have not adopted NodeJS is I
will never again trust Joyent and especially Dean Allen.

~~~
jacquesct
As I recall your account was cancelled by Joyent for abusing the support staff
and you were offered a refund at that time of your account.

